# New Turtle.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Took in a turtle today as a semi-rescue situation. I believe it's a Midland Painted Turtle, but I'm not sure. Could be an integrade as well. Regardless, he's cute. But has some serious growing to do. He was hatched in the spring and still isn't all that much bigger than a quarter.

I have him, at the moment, temporarily set up in a 2 gallon critter keeper with water, log to climb out on and basking light. I will however be setting him up on a 10 gallon today with heater and uvb lighting - so the keeper is just for a few hours, really.

I hope to be getting a couple of 20 gallon tanks in the next couple of days and so I will eventually be setting him up on one of those to help grow him out. And if I feel he's stilla touch small I'll set him up in the 40 gallon I have in my basement... I hope to try and introduce him to my other turtle at some point but I'm not sure how that will go over. If I can't get them to get along then I will simply buy another 55 gallon tank and do another nice turtle set-up for him.

I'll post pics later today. Just want to get to fixing up his enclosure first.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats on the new turtle! Wow no bigger than a quarter, get some pics up when you can.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

When I got my first turtle he was no bigger than a nickel.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Pictures:

Size comparison - next to a nickel.
View attachment 85591


Ain't he cute?
View attachment 85592


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

awesome baby!!! little turtles are great! nice find!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice turtle


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

cute turtle!

I just gave my 10" red eared slider to DucatiRave21 about 6 weeks ago or so..


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

yea dippy gave me one nice RES! 10.5"!!! it wont stop bothering my baby RES so i had to rearrange everything in my 3 300gal rubbermaids, lol! so now i have one with the smaller koi and fish, one with the larger 6"+ RES and the other has mollies and the rest of the RES and one Western Painted! i sitll need to get you some pix Dippy! ive been so busy with all my new tanks! might need your help with a planted sometime soon, lol

okay sry didnt mean to derail there. so let me add this once more...

cute turtle!!! hahah. what other kinds do you have?


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

nice turtle.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

sweet pickup , always good to hear how you save a creatures life. Great job


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

DucatiRave21 said:


> cute turtle!!! hahah. what other kinds do you have?


My other one is an eatern painted turtle.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Cute little guy


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Set him up in his new tank tonight.

His tankmates include a half dozen lil' guppies from my other turtle's tank. Figure, if anything, it'll give him something to chase. If not more food.

The set-up is something I had already up and going, just lowered the water level and added the mopani to climb out onto... It's a 10 gallon tank, planted with vals, peat plates under the fine gravel. Lighting is currently insufficient for the lil' guy. I need to rig up some uvb for him. But it's better than nothing imo.

So still some work left to do - but it's better than keeping him in a lil' critter keeper!


----------

